# Zazzle, Spreadshirt or local printer for t-shirt fulfillment?



## Hodgie (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi, I am wondering if using a local printer underground printing https://undergroundshirts.com/printing_services/inventory_management

would be just as good as using Spreadhirt or Zazzle for my t-shirt fulfillment? I have been so busy with my full time job that it is getting harder to focus on printing, selling and shipping t-shirts.

Thanks for advice in advance

Hodgie


----------



## jasonstrawson (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm new to this forum so please be kind!!!!
I have just started my new garment screen printing business. Is this something that I could have a look at helping you with Hodgie.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Hodgie said:


> Hi, I am wondering if using a local printer underground printing https://undergroundshirts.com/printing_services/inventory_management
> 
> would be just as good as using Spreadhirt or Zazzle for my t-shirt fulfillment? I have been so busy with my full time job that it is getting harder to focus on printing, selling and shipping t-shirts.
> 
> ...


I don't know about Spreadshirt but Zazzle is rather pricey depending on the shirt type you pick. Dark colors are VERY expensive. Depending on the quantity, screen printing will likely be the cheapest way to go with a quality product. That also depends on the number of colors involved with the design which will obviously affect price. I'd check with Underground before dealing with Zazzle or Spreadshirt. The more shirts, the less you'll pay.


----------



## alish (Oct 28, 2014)

local underground is usually way cheaper from my experience. I've found local printers off craigslist before.



Hodgie said:


> Hi, I am wondering if using a local printer underground printing https://undergroundshirts.com/printing_services/inventory_management
> 
> would be just as good as using Spreadhirt or Zazzle for my t-shirt fulfillment? I have been so busy with my full time job that it is getting harder to focus on printing, selling and shipping t-shirts.
> 
> ...


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

It depends, what are you looking for exactly? Are you looking for one time printing or ongoing order fulfillment? Spreadshirt, Zazzle and Cafepress are easy but it will be mostly their branding. There is a place for those services and they do a great job but are more limited if you are building your own brand.


----------

